# What size Wera flathead for most common electrical work



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm finally jumping ship from the Klein screw driver that I've been using for years, I would like a Wera Kraftform Plus Series 300 since they seem to be highly recommended. Right now I am looking for a flathead/straight screw driver. There are MANY options as far as size available, but unfortunately no one sells these near me so I have to order it sight unseen.

I already have a good little flathead (cover plate size) as well as a good big flathead. What I need is the middle size that gets used the most for electrical work. So for those of you who have Wera flatheads, what exact size, length, and shaft style did you pick?

Second, do the handles on Wera screw drivers change size depending on the blade size like Kleins do? Or are all the handles the same size?

Thanks.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike S. said:


> I'm finally jumping ship from the Klein screw driver that I've been using for years, I would like a Wera Kraftform Plus Series 300 since they seem to be highly recommended. Right now I am looking for a flathead/straight screw driver. There are MANY options as far as size available, but unfortunately no one sells these near me so I have to order it sight unseen.
> 
> I already have a good little flathead (cover plate size) as well as a good big flathead. What I need is the middle size that gets used the most for electrical work. So for those of you who have Wera flatheads, what exact size, length, and shaft style did you pick?
> 
> ...


I bought a set from Chadstoolbox, good set for lv. I wont comment on everyday ec use since I mostly only do lv. The handles do change in size depending on shaft length andbit size.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike S. said:


> I'm finally jumping ship from the Klein screw driver that I've been using for years, I would like a Wera Kraftform Plus Series 300 since they seem to be highly recommended. Right now I am looking for a flathead/straight screw driver. There are MANY options as far as size available, but unfortunately no one sells these near me so I have to order it sight unseen.
> 
> I already have a good little flathead (cover plate size) as well as a good big flathead. What I need is the middle size that gets used the most for electrical work. So for those of you who have Wera flatheads, what exact size, length, and shaft style did you pick?
> 
> ...


 








The small Wera flathead is a 0.8x4.5x90
The larger flathead is 1.6x 10x 175

being compared to Klein - Pratt Read- Greenlee5/16 - Ideal









The small one is a #1 x 80
The larger one is a #2 x 100

being compared to Ideal-Greenlee-Wiha Klein


----------

